# Projekte 2022



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Jan. 2022)

da wieder ein Jahr rum ist mal wieder Zeit ein neues Projektjahr beginnen

bei mir geht es im Frühjahr nach der doch stattgefundenen herbstlichen Generalüberholung erst mal wieder mit den Gartenteich weiter. Da müssen vor dem Neubesatz mit Kleinfischen erst mal die Orfen, der 30cm __ Flußbarsch und der letzte Sonnenbarsch raus und in den Löschteich umziehen. Dann wieder einige neue Flachwasser/Sumpfpflanzen/Unterwasserpflanzen rein damit sich dieses Jahr auch die Macropodus ocellatus wohlfühlen und hoffentlich gut "Kleene mache" 

auch an der Blumenwiese geht es weiter (im Foliengewächshaus keimen schon die ersten __ Wiesenstauden u.a Gentiana punctata)

nachdem im verregneten 2021 der Jakobsweg kaum gelaufen, geschweige denn im Herbst mit dem Rad weiter verfolgt werden konnte (bin zu Fuß aber immerhin bis Schengen/Perl gekommen - die rund 450km in Deutschland waren damit wenigsten abgeschlossen worden - wird das dieses Jahr das größte Projekt werden (ich hoffe ja schwer es wird dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder warm und trocken) da ich im Mai/Juni die rund 850km von Schengen nach le Puy doch weiter per Pedes mit Rucksack, Zelt und "Fahrradanhänger in der Hand" zurücklegen will. Da wär ich dann 5-6 Wochen zu Fuß unterwegs und offline

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2022)

Hallo,

bei mir steht der Bau eines kleinen Schuppen als Anbau an der Garage an. Da soll dann das ganze Gerödel wie Impellerpumpe, Schläuche,Kescher usw. untergebracht werden. Aber da lasse ich mir noch etwas Zeit, bei Temperaturen wie z.B. jetzt -5.8°C gehe ich nicht vor die Tür.

Habe mir sagen lassen als Rentner holt man sich schnell eine Erkältung!


----------



## Turbo (4. März 2022)

Ja Roland,
Pass auf. Jetzt hast keinen Chef mehr, der dich Morgens auch mit Grippe und Körperschmerzen zur Arbeit treibt. 


Auf die Arbeitssicherheit achtet. 
Da musst du selber auf dich aufpassen.
Unter 20 Grad nur noch mit Kappe in den Garten.

Sicherheitsschuhe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir sagen lassen als Rentner holt man sich schnell eine Erkältung!



Hi Roland,

ich zumindest hatte bisher, obwohl schon ein 1/2es Jahr Rentner, noch keine

MfG Frank


----------



## Biko (7. März 2022)

Nachdem der Teich bei den aktuell kalten Temperaturen noch im Winterschlaf ist, habe ich mich heute mal einem anderen Projekt im Garten gewidmet. 2 Blauglockenbäume und 2 Platanen beim Gärtner geholt (jeweils schon etwa 5m hoch) und schon gesetzt.
Beides sind schnellwüchsige Bäume, die sehr groß werden.  Der __ Blauglockenbaum treibt in Frühjahr zuerst mit blauen Blüten aus, bevor das Laubkleid kommt und die Platane hat im Herbst eine wunderschöne Färbung in Gelb und rot 

Sie sollen am Übergang zur Schafweide bald für Schatten und schöne optische Akzente sorgen.  

Nach getaner Arbeit liege ich am Sofa und kann mich kaum noch rühren rofl


----------



## Marion412 (8. März 2022)

Auch bei uns haben wir einen __ Blauglockenbaum aufgestellt. Direkt vor dem Haus , damit er im Sommer für etwas mehr Schatten sorgt. Ich hoffe das er dieses Frühjahr schon blüht .


----------



## Biko (8. März 2022)

Das ist ja schon ein Riesenexemplar! Sicher jetzt schon mindestens 8m hoch, oder?

Ich hoffe auch auf eine Blüte schon im heurigen Frühling


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. März 2022)

Hallo ihr Projektierer*innen und außen,


nachdem bei mir letztes Jahr ein paar kleinere Dinge im Garten, wie Weg zum Kompost, Spargelbeet, Vorgarten aufhübchen etc. dran waren ist jetzt erst mal der eine Raum im Haus, der zum Büro werden soll, dran. Das heißt: Elektroarbeiten, kompletter Trockenbau mit Gipsplatten, Decke abhängen, Parkett legen, einrichten und diverse Einbauten erstellen.

Da parallel dazu Teich, Garten, Aquarium usw. ja auch versorgt werden wollen, rechne ich optimistisch bis mindestens Juni bis wir einräumen können.
Es gibt auch noch den Bühnenbau im Theater, der parallel läuft. 

Und weil ich das gerade alles mal komplett erfasst habe, sitze ich jetzt auf dem Sofa und schreibe hier mal ein bisschen.

Wenn man an den Sch.. in der Welt denkt fällt es schon schwer sich zu motivieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch auf eine Blüte schon im heurigen Frühling


Hi Hans-Christian,

Blauglockenbäume legen die Blütenanlagen fürs nächste Jahr schon im Herbst an. Wenn bei deinen keine ockerfarbigen, pelzigen Knospen zu sehen sind (wie bei Marion auf dem 2. Foto an den Zweigspitzen) gibt es dieses Jahr noch keine  Blüten. Die Blütenknospen sind leider ziemlich frostempfindlich - mal < -7 Grad, und sie sind im allgemeinen hin. Der über 30 Jahre alte __ Blauglockenbaum von nem Kumpel hat bisher nur 4-5x Blüten gezeigt weil er an der Lahn in einer Kaltluftsenke steht und die Knospen daher fast jeden Winter erfrieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Projektierer*innen und außen,
> 
> 
> ist jetzt erst mal der eine Raum im Haus, der zum Büro werden soll, dran. Das heißt: Elektroarbeiten, kompletter Trockenbau mit Gipsplatten, Decke abhängen, Parkett legen, einrichten und diverse Einbauten erstellen.


Hallo Robert,
vieleicht bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander,  dann Entschuldigung.
Aber seit ihr nicht schon im Ruhestand?
Was braucht man da noch ein Büro?
LG
Silvio


----------



## Biko (9. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Hans-Christian,
> 
> Blauglockenbäume legen die Blütenanlagen fürs nächste Jahr schon im Herbst an. Wenn bei deinen keine ockerfarbigen, pelzigen Knospen zu sehen sind (wie bei Marion auf dem 2. Foto an den Zweigspitzen) gibt es dieses Jahr noch keine  Blüten. Die Blütenknospen sind leider ziemlich frostempfindlich - mal < -7 Grad, und sie sind im allgemeinen hin. Der über 30 Jahre alte __ Blauglockenbaum von nem Kumpel hat bisher nur 4-5x Blüten gezeigt weil er an der Lahn in einer Kaltluftsenke steht und die Knospen daher fast jeden Winter erfrieren
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank,
ja Knospen sind schon zu sehen. 

Aber dein Hinweis zur Frostempfindlichkeit hat mich schon ordentlich verunsichert. Hier im Wienerwald haben wir jedes Jahr über mehrere Wochen deutlich unter -7°C. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich niemals eine Blüte erleben werde?!? Auch beim Gärtner, der nur 10Km von mir entfernt angesiedelt ist, standen die Bäume über den Winter draußen, also sind die Knospen vermutlich schon erfroren ... 
Da wurde ich nicht gut beraten!
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Marion412 (9. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ein Riesenexemplar! Sicher jetzt schon mindestens 8m hoch, oder?
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf eine Blüte schon im heurigen Frühling


Hat mein Mann ausgesucht, der neigt immer zur Eskalation 
Bin seit seiner letzten Aktion etwas vorsichtiger mit meinen Wünschen 

Ich erwähnte das ich gerne einen neuen Laubsauger hätte , da der alte etwas unhandlich ist und je voller er wird um so schwerer ist.
Jetzt habe ich eine Monstermaschine hier stehen , die mir Angst macht


----------



## Turbo (9. März 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine Monstermaschine hier stehen , die mir Angst macht


Ist etwas vom besten zum lauben. Kannst nur hinterher schleichen und die Maschine wüten lassen.

(Hatte solche Maschinen in meiner Ex-Firma. Die eignen sich hervorragend zum aufräumen des Kinderzimmers. Oder anders gesagt, meine Kids haben mir das lange geglaubt. So schnell waren die Kinderzimmer sonst nie aufgeräumt. )


----------



## Biko (9. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die Blütenknospen sind leider ziemlich frostempfindlich - mal < -7 Grad, und sie sind im allgemeinen hin. Der über 30 Jahre alte Blauglockenbaum von nem Kumpel hat bisher nur 4-5x Blüten gezeigt weil er an der Lahn in einer Kaltluftsenke steht und die Knospen daher fast jeden Winter erfrieren


Hallo Frank,
nach deinem Hinweis habe ich jetzt nochmal mit dem Gärtner gesprochen, wo ich die beiden Blauglocken gekauft habe - immerhin waren die ja nicht gerade billig und ich habe sie extra in Erwartung der Blüte gekauft. 
Jedenfalls verspricht mir der Gärtner (immerhin der größte in Niederösterreich), dass diese Bäume bei unserem Klima definitiv blühen werden. Er hat mir sogar garantiert, dass er persönlich vorbeikommt und die Bäume wieder ausgräbt und refundiert, wenn sie nicht blühen sollten. Angeblich haben die beiden von mir gekauften Exemplare schon im Frühjahr 2021 geblüht.


Also ich bin wirklich gespannt, was passiert.

Deine Meinung wird auch auf vielen Internetseiten von Gartenjournalen vertreten. Hier wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass Blauglockenbäume gerade als Jungbäume recht frostempfindlich wären. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist der Gärtner Praskac auch nicht "auf der Nudelsuppe dahergeschwommen" und ich habe seit Jahrzehnten hier nur die allerbesten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Bäume wurden direkt in der Baumschule hier gezogen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ich freue mich mal auf die Blüte im April love5


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> vieleicht bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander,  dann Entschuldigung.
> Aber seit ihr nicht schon im Ruhestand?
> Was braucht man da noch ein Büro?


Ja, Sylvio, da hast Du prinzipiell Recht.
Wenn man sich aber um die Finanzen vom Verein kümmern will und noch so manch anderes zu regeln hat ist es schön wenn diese Dinge in einem Raum mit Schreibtisch und entsprechender Ausstattung erledigt werden können. Wenn man fertig ist macht man die Tür zu. Ein Arbeitszimmer halt. Wir nennen es aus Gewohnheit Büro.

Ich bin im Ruhestand. Meine Gattin arbeitet noch.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Apr. 2022)

Mein neues Projekt!
 
Naa, was hat sich der Opa da wieder ausgedacht?
Hat mit Wasser zu tun. Mit Teichen erst in zweiter Linie.
LG Silvio


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Naa, was hat sich der Opa da wieder ausgedacht?


Hi Silvio, willst du einen Brunnen bauen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Peter,
ja will ich. Ich hab vor vielen Jahren schon mal einen gebohrt (10m) aber der bringt 
immer weniger Wasser weil er sich vermutlich langsam zusetzt. Wir haben hier in 10m Tiefe sehr sehr feinen Kies.
Mehrere Nachbarn meinen, das dies in 6m Tiefe besser sei.
LG
Silvio


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2022)

Hhhhmmm, Dein Schlitz-Enthusiasmus in allen Ehren ...
Aber sind diese Schlitze bei dem Sandboden nicht viel zu unregelmäßig und damit auch teilweise zu groß?

Hast Du Dich z. Bsp. hier oder hier schon einmal umgeschaut?
Ich würde bei solchen Projekten, bei welchen Fehler nachträglich schwierig zu beheben sind, dann doch eher halbwegs professionelles Zeugs verwenden.
(... und mit 37€ sind die 125er PVC-U Filterrohre nun auch nicht sooo teuer) 


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Apr. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich z. Bsp. hier oder hier schon einmal umgeschaut?


Hi Carsten, ja hab ich.
Ich bastle halt gern und erledige Dinge selbst.
Da brauch ich dann später nicht "Danke" sagen.
Das Schlitz-Rohr soll nur als Außenhülle dienen.
Ein "richtiger" Filter wird dann dort eingesetzt und ist im Idealfall austauschbar.
Auf Grund unseres märkischen Sandbodens ist es hier nicht schwer ein Loch in die Erde
zu bekommen. Wenn`s nicht funzt versuch ich was anderes.
LG
Silvio

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 8. Apr. 2022

Als Filter denk ich mir den hier.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Silvio,



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich bastle halt gern und erledige Dinge selbst.


Na ja, das muss sich aber auch irgendwie lohnen und vor allem muss das Ergebnis passen.

Auf dem Foto vermeine ich ein paar Stege zu erkennen, welche für den angedachten Einsatzzweck viel zu dünn geworden sind, sich deswegen verbiegen und dann viel zu große Schlitze freigeben können ...   



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Da brauch ich dann später nicht "Danke" sagen.


Ach, das musst Du doch auch nicht, ich nehme auch Euro ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> aber der bringt
> immer weniger Wasser weil er sich vermutlich langsam zusetzt.


Schon mal rückspühlen versucht ?


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Apr. 2022)

Ja, hab ich schon mal mit durchwachsenem Erfolg versucht.  Wurde aber nach nem halben Jahr wieder gefühlt schlechter.
Außerdem ist der Phospatwert zu hoch.(10) Bei meinem Nachbarn, der 6m tief gebohrt hat
liegt der Wert um 2. Auch deswegen dieser Brunnenbohrversuch.
LG
Silvio


----------



## center (12. Apr. 2022)

Au ja,
ich bin auch geplagter mit super feinen Sand.
Ich habe zwar ein Brunnen mit einem Gardena Hauswasser Automaten. Wollte aber umrüsten auf eine Rohrpumpe.

Bin leider gescheitert.
Ich hatte versucht zu erst ein 125 KG Rohr auf ca 5 m zubekommen und dann so ein blaues geschlitztes Rohr mit Filterstrumpf reinzusetzten und danach das KG Rohr wieder rauszuziehen. Zwischen KG und blauen Rohr wollte ich noch Filterkies schütten.

Ich glaube auch, wenn das auch so ein super feiner Sand wie bei mir ist, wird das nix mit dem geschlitzten KG Rohr.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Apr. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir steht der Bau eines kleinen Schuppen als Anbau an der Garage an. Da soll dann das ganze Gerödel wie Impellerpumpe, Schläuche,Kescher usw. untergebracht werden. Aber da lasse ich mir noch etwas Zeit, bei Temperaturen wie z.B. jetzt -5.8°C gehe ich nicht vor die Tür.
> 
> Habe mir sagen lassen als Rentner holt man sich schnell eine Erkältung!



Dank eines schönen April ist das Projekt abgeschlossen, Jetzt bekommt eine meiner Töchter eine neu Dusche, danach wird das Bad des Schwiegerpapas Behinderten gerecht umgebaut.

Da soll einer sagen als Rentner hätte man Langeweile.


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Mai 2022)

Warum haben Fische Schuppen?


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Warum haben Fische Schuppen?


Damit sie sich bei Regen unterstellen können und nicht nass werden???


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2022)

Genau. Und damit sie ihre Fahrräder unterstellen können.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2022)

Kleines Projekt zwischendurch: Backofen und Stellplatz dafür.
 
wir haben uns diesen Backofen geleistet, der mit Holz betrieben für Pizza und Brot gut sein soll. 
Dafür musste dann natürlich auch ein dauerhafter Stellplatz her.
 
Da soll er irgendwie hin.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022

Also die ostasiatischen Sicherheitsschuhe an die Füße und los geht`s.
 
 
Das war zu klein. Also die Platten wieder raus.
 
Packlager mit kleingekloppten alten Beetrandplatten, Betonresten und Steinen unten rein, Kies und Splitt drauf, ausgerichtet, glatt gezogen, Westeuropäische Sicherheitsschuhe an. 
 
ist besser falls mal eine Platte abschmiert.
 
Fertig.

Zwischdurch (Freitag und Samstag) hat der OFEN den Pizzatest bestanden. Brot ging auch. 
    
Das erste Brot war aber e t w a s zu dunkel.  - Ab in die Tonne 
  

Das zweite war besser.


 Da weiß man dann auch was drin ist.


----------

